# Picked up a couple of Ghosts...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Got my shipment of Ghosts in from Leaf and Ale. Plus of course the threw in an extra gar  Thanks bro I am glad you gave me a chance to get a couple of those.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Charles,those are sweet looking!!! You are making me :dribble: on the keyboard


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple!! Man you cant count :lol: They look tasty as hell :dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

.....................me Want!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

smoked my first one last night...its was very nice!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I talked to Tatuaje today... and they are already out.:mumbles::mumbles:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

leafandale said:


> I talked to Tatuaje today... and they are already out.:mumbles::mumbles:


These will keep my Black labels company in the hold onto for dear life section.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

leafandale said:


> I talked to Tatuaje today... and they are already out.:mumbles::mumbles:


Wow, that was quick!! Glad I DIDNT get in on some


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Charles you bastage ! ~enjoy~ those ghosts. :lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweeet


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I just ordered some along with some Illusione MKs and a 23 (culebra)


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Score!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

OK, im jealous! NICE pick up


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

... share ???


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

These things will be guarded along with my most prized cigars... from what i understand very limited production.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They have them in stock @ Serious Cigars. I know Mike @ Lead & Ale is out of them.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing. That's quite "a couple" you've got there. 

Looking forward to hear how you like them...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice score Charles!! :dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

what are these ghosts,,,ive been curious...who makes them ????


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick up there!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, I'm jealous.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Glad you got some. I think with some time in the humi these will be even better.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

A couple my a$$! 

That's sweet! I cannot wait to try one!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

leafandale said:


> I talked to Tatuaje today... and they are already out.:mumbles::mumbles:


dammit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickup Charles


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

A couple = 2---looks more like a bunch!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Damn Charles,those are sweet looking!!! You are making me :dribble: on the keyboard


WHat he said:leph:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

A few? haha enjoy brother!


----------

